# Heat press for dummies: what kind of heat press I should buy to start off with



## MIG27 (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi there, 

I'd like to start a small home biz and I was wondering what kind of heat press I should buy to start off with. Since I'm testing this out I don't won't to pay a fortune. Any tips?

thanks for your help!


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Heat press for dummies*

Try these threads:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-crossover-diary-heat-press-newbie/t9682.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t5872.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t5475.html


----------



## qvt1c (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: Heat press for dummies*

what is the correct type of transfer paper so around your edges of the image and all over you do not have the white on a colored t shirt and where do you get it from. and also how do ypu put white letters on a colored t shirt please reply thank you


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Heat press for dummies*



qvt1c said:


> what is the correct type of transfer paper so around your edges of the image and all over you do not have the white on a colored t shirt and where do you get it from. and also how do ypu put white letters on a colored t shirt please reply thank you


There is no inkjet transfer paper that will do what you want. Only paper for light colored fabrics has a clear background, the paper for colored and dark fabrics is always going to have a white background which will need to be trimmed.

You should check out plastisol transfers or vinyl instead. See these threads:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-crossover-diary-heat-press-newbie/t13204.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t3770.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-crossover-diary-heat-press-newbie/t10363.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t5890.html


----------



## MIG27 (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Heat press for dummies*



Jasonda said:


> Try these threads:
> 
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-crossover-diary-heat-press-newbie/t9682.html
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Jasonda, I'll check those out!


----------

